# Can't get wifi to work

## Zecuel

Hi! I tried to get wifi working on my PC but I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. After following the wiki and doing everything it told me to do I still can't even get wlan0 to show up in 'ifconfig -a'. I then tried to follow another guide which told me to check 'iwconfig', which showed

```

eno1      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

and I can't figure out why there's no interface showing up with a wireless extension. I know for fact my PC has a wireless card, since it was working just fine on Windows before installing Gentoo.

I'm at a loss and don't really know where to look. Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zecuel,

Welcome to Gentoo.

None of those interfaces are wireless. ifconfig only lists interfaces that are 'up'.

You need 

```
ifconfig -a
```

to see all the interfaces the kernel knows about.

If that command does not list your wifi interface, your kernel support is missing.

WiFi can be on the PCI subsystem or on the USB subsystem.

Post the output of 

```
lspci 
```

and 

```
lsusb
```

so we can see the wifi hardware you have.

If those commands are missing, 

```
emerge pciutils usbutils
```

to install them.

----------

## Zecuel

```

ifconfig -a

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 91.159.125.103  netmask 255.255.254.0  broadcast 91.159.125.255

        inet6 fe80::f279:59ff:fe91:3819  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether f0:79:59:91:38:19  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 16726042  bytes 24323324755 (22.6 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 11045756  bytes 895806954 (854.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xdf900000-df920000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 169397  bytes 10781638 (10.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 169397  bytes 10781638 (10.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1000  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev d0)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Z97 Chipset LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM200 [GeForce GTX 980 Ti] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GM200 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

03:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1187

04:01.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1187

04:02.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1187

04:03.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1187

04:04.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1187

04:05.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1187

04:06.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1187

04:07.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. Device 1187

06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

07:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

0a:00.0 USB controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1042A USB 3.0 Host Controller

0c:00.0 SATA controller: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

```

```

lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8001 Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8009 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 009: ID 03f0:034a HP, Inc Elite Keyboard

Bus 003 Device 005: ID b58e:9e84 Blue Microphones Yeti Stereo Microphone

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0b05:17cf ASUSTek Computer, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 010: ID 046d:c332 Logitech, Inc. G502 Proteus Spectrum Optical Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

There's all the outputs. 

Bit of an update: I tried to find which drivers I need for my card and I found that my particular one isn't supported, could that be right?

Found this here. 

The mac code of my card is 14e4:43b1. It's about half way through this website.

----------

## Jaglover

It has a driver alright, it is out-of-kernel driver, emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zecuel,

Its a 

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
```

.

The kernel WiFi Wiki page does not list your device at all. That's a bad sign.

There is a long shot you can try. That's ndiswrapper.

ndiswrapper is a wrapper around the windows drivers, so that they can work in linux.

I can't find Gentoo documentation but essentially, you 

```
emerge ndiswrapper
```

put the windows drivers in the right place and your interface should appear.

Then you need wpa_supplicant to get connected, like you would normally.

Like I say, its a long shot.

-- edit --

Try what Jaglover said first.

----------

## Zecuel

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> It has a driver alright, it is out-of-kernel driver, emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta.

 

That's what I tried to do but it complained that my kernel settings were incorrect. I changed everything it wanted me to change but kernel auto enables some things back when I do 'make && make modules_install'. Basically it wanted me to disable 2 driver supports, which I did, but when I checked back on the kernel after making and installing, they were turned on again. (other changes stayed though). Also, it asked me to turn on a setting that wasn't present in the kernel. (Checked both with menuconfig & vim on the .config).

Edit: I remembered wrong. It let me disable those driver supports, but it wants me to enable 2 things in the kernel:

```

Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo

 * hybrid-v35_64-nodebug-pcoem-6_30_223_271.tar.gz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

 * README-broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271.txt BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...      [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/4.14.65-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     4.14.65-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   LIB80211: Please enable it. If you can't find it: enabling the driver for "Intel PRO/Wireless 2100" or "Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG" (IPW2100 or IPW2200) should suffice.

 *   LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP: You will need this for WPA.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                             ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called pkg_setup

 *   broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4.ebuild, line  68:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                      linux-mod.eclass, line 586:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                     linux-info.eclass, line 965:  Called check_extra_config

 *                     linux-info.eclass, line 857:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4:

 * 

 * If you are stuck using this unmaintained driver (likely in a MacBook),

 * you may be interested to know that a newer compatible wireless card

 * is supported by the in-tree brcmfmac driver. It has a model number 

 * BCM943602CS and is for sale on the second hand market for less than 

 * 20 USD.

 * 

 * See https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Broadcom_Wireless_Adapters and

 *     https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Broadcom_BCM943602CS

 * for more information.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4:

 *   LIB80211: Please enable it. If you can't find it: enabling the driver for "Intel PRO/Wireless 2100" or "Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG" (IPW2100 or IPW2200) should suffice.

 *   LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP: You will need this for WPA.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                             ebuild.sh, line 124:  Called pkg_setup

 *   broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4.ebuild, line  68:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                      linux-mod.eclass, line 586:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                     linux-info.eclass, line 965:  Called check_extra_config

 *                     linux-info.eclass, line 857:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/homedir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.271-r4/work'

```

I couldn't find either of these in the kernel.Last edited by Zecuel on Tue Oct 02, 2018 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Never edit the .config by hand, there are internal dependencies.

If you do 'make nconfig' then F4 will show all options, F2 shows required dependencies, you need to enable them.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zecuel,

Neither of those options have prompts in the kernel any more. They are hidden symbols.

```
 Symbol: LIB80211 [=n]                                                                                                              │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                   │  

  │   Defined at net/wireless/Kconfig:204                                                                                              │  

  │   Depends on: NET [=y] && WIRELESS [=y]                                                                                            │  

  │   Selected by [n]:                                                                                                                 │  

  │   - IPW2100 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL [=n] && PCI [=y] && CFG80211 [=y]                            │  

  │   - IPW2200 [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL [=n] && PCI [=y] && CFG80211 [=y]                            │  

  │   - LIBIPW [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL [=n] && PCI [=y] && CFG80211 [=y]                             │  

  │   - HOSTAP [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_INTERSIL [=n]                                                       │  

  │   - LIBERTAS [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_MARVELL [=n] && CFG80211 [=y]                                     │  

  │   - RTLLIB [=n] && STAGING [=y] && WLAN [=y] && m && MODULES [=y]                                                                  │  

  │   - R8188EU [=n] && STAGING [=y] && WLAN [=y] && USB [=y] && CFG80211 [=y] && m && MODULES [=y]    

  │ Symbol: LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP [=n]                                                                                                   │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                                   │  

  │   Defined at net/wireless/Kconfig:219                                                                                              │  

  │   Depends on: NET [=y] && WIRELESS [=y]                                                                                            │  

  │   Selected by [n]:                                                                                                                 │  

  │   - LIBIPW [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL [=n] && PCI [=y] && CFG80211 [=y]                             │  

  │   - HOSTAP [=n] && NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] && WLAN_VENDOR_INTERSIL [=n]   
```

They are both enabled by other things .. you need to enable the other things.

----------

## Zecuel

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Never edit the .config by hand, there are internal dependencies.
> 
> If you do 'make nconfig' then F4 will show all options, F2 shows required dependencies, you need to enable them.

 

Found 'em, and set them on. Now the package will install happily without a problem. I still don't see wlan0 with 'ifconfig -a' though.

```

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 91.159.125.103  netmask 255.255.254.0  broadcast 91.159.125.255

        inet6 fe80::f279:59ff:fe91:3819  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether f0:79:59:91:38:19  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 16740323  bytes 24333346369 (22.6 GiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 11057924  bytes 898848030 (857.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xdf900000-df920000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 198709  bytes 12540358 (11.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 198709  bytes 12540358 (11.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1000  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## Jaglover

Check your dmesg, initialization errors will be there.

----------

## Zecuel

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Check your dmesg, initialization errors will be there.

 

Turns out I just needed to reboot. It now shows 'wlp6s0', which is similar to the one shown in this guide.

If I follow the guide, iwconfig shows the interface correctly as a wifi interface and it initializes fine, but I get no connection out of it. 

This is what dmesg says: (started copying from where network errors started coming)

```

ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status : 

[  338.748234] wlp6s0 Scan_results error (-22)

[  338.752652] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp6s0: link is not ready

[  338.825880] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  338.825885] WARNING: CPU: 2 PID: 1256 at net/wireless/sme.c:752 __cfg80211_connect_result+0x343/0x370

[  338.825886] Modules linked in: btusb btrtl btbcm btintel nvidia_drm(PO) bluetooth nvidia_modeset(PO) wl(PO) nvidia(PO) x86_pkg_temp_thermal

[  338.825892] CPU: 2 PID: 1256 Comm: kworker/u16:9 Tainted: P           O    4.14.65-gentoo #15

[  338.825893] Hardware name: ASUS All Series/MAXIMUS VII FORMULA, BIOS 3003 10/28/2015

[  338.825895] Workqueue: cfg80211 cfg80211_event_work

[  338.825896] task: ffff9e69bc243600 task.stack: ffffb1ba4451c000

[  338.825898] RIP: 0010:__cfg80211_connect_result+0x343/0x370

[  338.825899] RSP: 0018:ffffb1ba4451fde0 EFLAGS: 00010246

[  338.825900] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff9e69b85c0400 RCX: 00000000000074df

[  338.825901] RDX: 0000000000000002 RSI: 00000000fffffe01 RDI: ffffffff84a9b532

[  338.825902] RBP: ffffb1ba4451fe20 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[  338.825903] R10: 0000000000000014 R11: 000000000000189e R12: ffff9e697549ac18

[  338.825903] R13: ffff9e69b8501000 R14: ffffb1ba4451fde0 R15: dead000000000100

[  338.825905] FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff9e69bec80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[  338.825906] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[  338.825906] CR2: 000018e49a171000 CR3: 0000000434c0a005 CR4: 00000000001606e0

[  338.825907] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[  338.825908] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000fffe0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[  338.825909] Call Trace:

[  338.825912]  ? __switch_to_asm+0x30/0x60

[  338.825914]  ? cfg80211_process_wdev_events+0x106/0x160

[  338.825916]  cfg80211_process_wdev_events+0x106/0x160

[  338.825918]  cfg80211_process_rdev_events+0x2d/0x60

[  338.825919]  cfg80211_event_work+0x15/0x20

[  338.825922]  process_one_work+0x1c9/0x3c0

[  338.825924]  worker_thread+0x26/0x3c0

[  338.825925]  ? trace_event_raw_event_workqueue_execute_start+0x80/0x80

[  338.825927]  kthread+0x115/0x130

[  338.825929]  ? kthread_create_on_node+0x40/0x40

[  338.825939]  ret_from_fork+0x35/0x40

[  338.825940] Code: 89 4e 02 0f b7 4a 04 66 41 89 4e 06 8b 02 89 83 46 03 00 00 0f b7 42 04 c6 83 6e 03 00 00 01 66 89 83 4a 03 00 00 e9 7b fd ff ff <0f> 0b e9 36 fe ff ff 48 89 df e8 4e 77 fd ff e9 f4 fd ff ff 0f 

[  338.825958] ---[ end trace ec88f74041d7bdc3 ]---

[  357.204630] ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status : 

[  357.204634] wlp6s0 Scan_results error (-22)

[  407.251668] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Down

[  439.286931] ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status : 

[  439.286933] wlp6s0 Scan_results error (-22)

[  616.239978] ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status : 

[  616.239984] wlp6s0 Scan_results error (-22)

[  626.358025] ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status : 

[  626.358028] wlp6s0 Scan_results error (-22)

[  636.486128] ERROR @wl_notify_scan_status : 

[  636.486133] wlp6s0 Scan_results error (-22)

[  639.546077] e1000e: eno1 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

[  639.546081] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eno1: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

[  651.737881] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp6s0: link is not ready

[  651.753426] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  651.753427] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

[  651.757267] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  651.757267] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

[  651.757277] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  651.757278] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

[  651.757288] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  651.757289] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

[  651.758763] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  651.758763] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

[  652.757486] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  652.757487] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

[  652.758353] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  652.758355] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

[  652.758368] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  652.758369] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

[  653.757707] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  653.757709] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

[  653.759444] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_scan : 

[  653.759445] WLC_SCAN error (-22)

```

Ifconfig: (with my ethernet enabled atm, makes no difference if I pull it out)

```

eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 91.159.125.103  netmask 255.255.254.0  broadcast 91.159.125.255

        inet6 fe80::2fde:b9d1:fabd:405b  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether f0:79:59:91:38:19  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4627  bytes 3313039 (3.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3736  bytes 768764 (750.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xdf900000-df920000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 16  bytes 1408 (1.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 16  bytes 1408 (1.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp6s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 92:01:6b:68:f6:dd  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 3  bytes 339 (339.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 942

        TX packets 3  bytes 429 (429.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  

```

iwconfig:

```

eno1      no wireless extensions.

wlp6s0    IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=200 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

```

----------

## Jaglover

You are not loading conflicting modules, are you? You can use wgetpaste to drop the whole dmesg into a pastebin (emerge wgetpaste).

----------

## Zecuel

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You are not loading conflicting modules, are you? You can use wgetpaste to drop the whole dmesg into a pastebin (emerge wgetpaste).

 

I could be.. How would I go about resolving that?

Here's the dmesg

----------

## Jaglover

I'm lucky not to have Broadcom myself, here is what I found: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/305561/broadcom-43142-on-archlinux-no-interface

Make sure you disable mentioned modules in your kernel.

----------

## Zecuel

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I'm lucky not to have Broadcom myself, here is what I found: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/305561/broadcom-43142-on-archlinux-no-interface
> 
> Make sure you disable mentioned modules in your kernel.

 

Hm. I disabled those, did 'modprobe -r wl' and 'modprobe wl'. It definitely did something, because the wpa_supplicant no longer accepted 'nl80211' but required Wext instead. I still don't get a connection out of it though.

Edit: Could it be that it can't authenticate properly? I thought my wifi was WPA2 protected but it's actually WPA2-PSK protected. I looked it up online but I couldn't get it to work.

Edit 2: Also, wpa tells me it successfully initialized and gives no errors at all, which is the most confusing to me. With or without my ethernet caple on it still doesn't connect to the internet.

----------

## Jaglover

Don't know, as I said I'm lucky not to have one, here's more: https://www.calculate-linux.org/boards/24/topics/27274

Make sure you check out Gentoo wireless Wiki, too. You do know wpa_supplicant must be not run by itself?

----------

## Zecuel

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Don't know, as I said I'm lucky not to have one, here's more: https://www.calculate-linux.org/boards/24/topics/27274
> 
> Make sure you check out Gentoo wireless Wiki, too. You do know wpa_supplicant must be not run by itself?

 

None of those were loaded, only the 'wl' got unloaded. 

I also realized that I can just use the graphical wifi in gnome. I still can't connect to my wifi though. I also figured out it wasn't about authentication issues; I disabled authentication on my wifi (open to connect to) and restarted my router. Still can't connect. What it does now is, after I click on the wifi network, the loading icon spins up for a while and then the wifi window kinda reloads, and the wifi doesn't connect.

When I ran 'dhclient -v wlp6s0' and tried to connect, it complained 'Network is down'.

----------

## Jaglover

Gnome and systemd. Sorry, perhaps someone else can chime in. I have no clue how systemd works.

----------

## papas

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When I ran 'dhclient -v wlp6s0' and tried to connect, it complained 'Network is down'.

 

How about this:

```
ip link set dev wlp6s0 up
```

----------

## Zecuel

 *papas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How about this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wow, that did the magic. It works perfectly now, thank you!

Would you mind explaining what the command did any why it worked?

----------

## papas

well i am not any expert in networks, i will try to explain what i think you need to do...

I just used the ip utility for bringing up your wlp6s0 interface, just because you wrote that:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When I ran 'dhclient -v wlp6s0' and tried to connect, it complained 'Network is down'.
> 
> 

 

You can find more about ip utility here:https://linux.die.net/man/8/ip

It is NOT a permanently solution, i think  you have to add your interface to the default run level so it will start up  at the boot. Since you are using GNOME i guess your init is systemd, so try out this guide: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd.

Good Luck

P.S sooner or later some guy much-more experienced than me will answer to all your questions. Sorry for my bad English.Last edited by papas on Thu Oct 04, 2018 6:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Zecuel,

After you get wlp6s0 to appear in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

it has to be started somehow.

Systemd and OpenRC both have different ways to achieve that.

Until the interface has been started it won't work and won't appear in ifconfig (without the -a).

```
ip link set dev wlp6s0 up
```

is a way to invoke the routines to start wlp6s0 that is independent of Systemd and OpenRC. 

```
ifconfig wlp6s0 up
```

should do the same thing, Its just invoking the older tool.

Somehow, you need to tell systemd to start wlp6s0 during the boot sequence. I don't know how you do that.

----------

## Zecuel

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Zecuel,
> 
> After you get wlp6s0 to appear in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you very much  :Smile:  I was baffled because I thought those 2 commands did the same thing, but 'ifconfig wlp6s0 up' did nothing for me. Interesting!

----------

